# Sinntal trailbau weiperz



## Jonah0815 (29. November 2021)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein paar gute spots zum trailbau kennt? Ich wohne in weiperz und habe dort mit ein paar Freunden zwar schon eine geile jumpline gebaut, aber die liegt leider nicht im Wald und da ich ein bisschen mehr action brauche würde ich gerne etwas im Wald machen. Am besten würde sich irgendetwas mit Wurzeln, Steinen, und steilen Abfahrten eignen es kann auch irgendwo im Wald sein wo kein wirklicher Pfad ist. Bitte keine Wanderwege wo jeder zweite deine Sprünge kaputt trampelt! Es ist auch ganz vorteilhaft wenn der Spot näher am Dorf (Weiperz) ist, damit ich nicht immer die ganzen Werkzeuge etc weit schleppen muss. Wenn jemand irgendwas in der Richtung kennt oder Lust hat mitzubauen kann er sich ruhig melden


----------

